# Best entry level DLSR with Video?



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Looking for a DLSR that does video for under $1000, any suggestions?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Looking for a DLSR that does video for under $1000, any suggestions?


You are going to get the Nikon vs. Canon argument right away. It's like Coke and Pepsi. 

The difficulty in recommending anything in a public forum like this is we don't know what you're planning on using the camera for. 

If you are close to a Vistek location, they have rentals. When you rent from them, you can use a portion of the rental price against the purchase of the same product if you buy the product within a certain period of time. They will be able to give you the details. It might be worth renting a camera body for a weekend to see how you like it and what the results are.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Coke and Pepsi and Auto vs Manual/Auto
Probably best bang for the buck is the Nikon 7100 or the budget 3200

Good luck with that, I'm still in love with my old Nikon D80 with 18-200 lens
(Although, I don't shoot movies with my DSLR camera's)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Have you consider Micro Four Thirds as a option?? Lot of my video pro clients use them.










Panasonic Lumix G6 : A Micro Four Thirds for Video Junkies

Out in June around $750 - give room for another lens ( or close )



> From the Manufacturer
> *Unwire Your Creativity with the NFC Wi-Fi Enabled LUMIX DMC-G6*
> 
> The LUMIX DMC-G6 adds mobile creativity to the interchangeable lens camera… Thanks to its Digital Single Lens Mirrorless (DSLM) design, the LUMIX DMC-G6 offers greater control and creative flexibility over the traditional DSLR. Creativity features include Creative Panorama, Stop Motion Animation video, and the popular LUMIX Creative Control mode which boasts 19 fascinating filter effects for photo and HD Video. A new Clear Retouch touch LCD function eliminates the need for complicated editing software giving you the power to erase unwanted parts of a picture after shooting. All these creative functions happen with ease right in the camera.
> ...


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

*Poll Anyone?*

I think you should set up a poll for Nikon vs. Canon.

I like the Canon Rebel series. It is a prosumer camera and does pretty great video as well as stills. Having said that, I think both the Nikon and Canon are nearly the same in every category, however in my area, like most, the used market for canon lenses is much larger. This makes it easier to sell old lenses or pickup good quality used lenses.

Just my $0.02.

Best of luck on the choice, either way your equipment can only do so much. It is the ability of the user to properly frame the subject that really makes a pictures great.

H


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

They pretty much all do video now, and under $1000 is a very large category.

Tell us more about your needs. Is it mainly for video? If so you'd be well advised to take a serious look at Panasonic, arguably the top dog for interchangeable-lens [but non-SLR] video.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Do these now do auto focus on video now? I know that use to be a problem before and I don't know if the DSLR have AF now for video. People see videos done with DSLR and they look awesome but look at the righ they use with it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not sure of your question but yet the MFT auto-focus for video and Pannie's stabilization is fabulous.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Mostly pictures for now, but would like to dabble in some video for an e-com site. Currently have a canon rebel xti that I'd try to trade up for. I've had mostly canons but would consider a Nikon. Now can any lens be used for video or is their a special lens needed? If any then it might be good to keep with canon as I have a pretty decent lens for it already. I've been looking at the T4i, but again not sold on anything yet.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Perhaps include an iPad in the search - newer version has very nice camera and can stitch together pics into a video. If it will be used on the web I would include it as a choice.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> Now can any lens be used for video or is their a special lens needed?


In general you can use any lens, but not all perform equally well for video and some are specialized for it. 

You'll need to research things like focusing motor noise and focusing speed. You should also look at stabilization systems (for video, you generally want it to be lens-based, though some body-based systems now work with video), and special features like continuous aperture. 

If you already have some Canon lenses that's a good argument for sticking with Canon, as is your familiarity with the general layout and functionality of a Canon body and its firmware.

But if you're willing to switch, narrowing the search to Canon vs. Nikon makes no sense at all, IMO. It's like you're shopping for a car and you're willing to switch from Toyota but only to Nissan, when there might be a Hyundai, VW or Subaru that better meets your needs. 

Canon and Nikon are both excellent, but they are not necessarily the best for any given person/set of needs. 

In any case, if your only complaint with your Canon is lack of video, I'd say you should get another one after confirming that it has all the video performance, quality and features you need. My guess is that the latest Rebel will be more than good enough for your needs, but check reviews and samples to be sure.


----------



## pupulv (May 10, 2013)

JumboJones said:


> Looking for a DLSR that does video for under $1000, any suggestions?


Nikon D5300 is where I started


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

If video is going to be your priority then I would definitely say Canon, there is one thing about the Canon vs Nikon debate that always goes on but Canon is still the better option for video currently but if you were wanting something else as a priority I would say Nikon currently, so I would say something like the Canon Rebel T5i/650D or the Canon 70D.

Also, a very interesting and related video, I know it's not entry level but a lot of the things still apply to the entry level cameras to between the two Canon and Nikon items:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdC3ySCE7ZM


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

This is very informative post for the DLSR Video information.

Getting video production for the business grow up just visit that place which i describe below that's a very amazing place to hire video rental services.
*
Toronto video production companies*

-Video Promotion
-video production services
-promotion companies toronto

Today’s corporate video production is on a much greater scale than any corporate marketing of the past. Videos are more personal, more frequent, and more accessible than ever before. See more information at here - Video Production Toronto - Toronto Corporate Video Production Company |NYB media


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You could probably pickup a Nikon D7000 really cheap,
I've seen them on sale way below $1000. lately.

I have quite a few friends that have this camera,
Wish I could afford it.

Nikon D7000 - Canada and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca



> With its 16.2MP CMOS image sensor and Nikon's new EXPEED 2 image processing system, the D7000 DSLR delivers superior image quality with low noise. The EXPEED 2 image processing engine combined with a 14-bit analog/digital conversion brings a new level of even tonal gradations while managing color, contrast, exposure, and noise resulting in brilliant image quality. EXPEED 2 also manages the D7000's speedy 5-millisecond shutter response, blazing AF speed and rapid six frames-per-second (fps) burst speed for up to 100 images. Building upon the popular D90 DSLR, the Nikon D7000 captures breathtaking full 1080p HD movies with full-time autofocus and manual exposure control using the D-Movie function.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Still love my Nikon D90. I believe they are still for sale, and you'd get it for a good price.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

polywog said:


> Still love my Nikon D90. I believe they are still for sale, and you'd get it for a good price.


Nice camera for stills, But not so good for video unfortunately,
I almost bought one, But didn't like the video tests on it.

They all have faults with them, But for an entry level sub $1000. camera,
I think the D7000 is the better choice, Also it has the camera body motor as well,
Which like the D90 makes it invaluable for using older lenses.

Also you can just buy the body of the D7000 and get the lenses second hand on ebay,
I got most of my lenses on ebay from Henry's, That way I got a warranty with them.

On a side note:
No DSLR will replace the camcorder, For short movies, The DSLR is ok,
But the DSLR isn't there yet as a replacement for a digital camcorder.
Camera noise with a DSLR is a problem, So use an external microphone.

Most of all, Before you commit, Read all the reviews on the camera you want to buy,
Make sure to weigh all the good points and bad points carefully.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






More reviews on Youtube:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0aN01eCc-E[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/HoNEMKM5nzE[/ame]


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sony NEX and SLT (Axx) DSLRs have been leading the video realm for a little bit. I'm sure the others have caught up somewhat. I love my Sony Alpha A33 for great videos and very good photos. But if you want great photos and good videos instead, Nikon D3200 hands down. My dad has one, amazing photos. 

Here's an autofocus test with my A33:
http://youtu.be/85OCEJ1Sfh4


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Blackmagic released the Pocket Cinema Camera for $1000. Interesting little 4/3 mount camera for video shooting.

I found a short video someone made with that camera. They used an adapter to use some Canon L primes. Looks very promising.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/70676876"]this[/ame]


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That is nice...
Blackmagic Design Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera
On sale at $1000. off at B&H, Depending on the version of course

Blackmagic Design: Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Just picked up the brand new Canon D70, haven't had a chance to play with it too much yet but if it lives up to it's previews then it should be more than suitable for what we need.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

BMCC and Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera are neat little cameras that are on the high side of the entry level price. Plus, they're _cinema_ cameras...

Anyone who is interested in one ought to know the limitations. First off, the main caveat is that you'll be an early adopter with all of the pains and pleasures attendant in that situation.

The BMCC has a crop factor of 2.3x over 35mm full frame FOV. It shoots on SSDs. Sorry, it shoots CinemaDNG or ProRes on SSDs. It does not (currently) display remaining shooting time on the SSD. You can't delete video clips from the SSD in camera or format the SSD in camera as of yet. No audio meters. Firmware always evolving. Built in fan for cooling.

That's off the top of my head. I don't know jack about the Pocket specs yet; it's too early. I like the wee form factor, but it's early.

BM's cameras (and this is no knock on BM) aren't really designed for consumers although they're nearly in that price range; they're for earnest early adopters who are serious amateurs or professionals with time on their hands. They're for people who care about dynamic range and RAW video recording.

They are _very_ cool cameras! Just not for everyone.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> Just picked up the brand new Canon D70, haven't had a chance to play with it too much yet but if it lives up to it's previews then it should be more than suitable for what we need.


Here's a comparo between the Nikon D7100 and the Canon 70D
Congratulations btw, Hope the camera serves you well, You made a good choice.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I just went through this recently myself. I decided on the Canon T5i. I think Panasonic was out of my price range or there was something else that ruled it out for me. Sorry I forget what exactly. What I found was that Nikon and Canon were the two to consider but that folks found Nikon was the better one for stills and Canon better for video.....bearing in mind they are both VERY good for the price range. I liked that Canon has a touch screen though the buttons are handier sometimes and I definitely want to be able to do video. Presently the only thing I'd wish for would be a headphone jack but if others could make it work, I figured I could. 

I come from using a consumer camcorder for documentary film work and find that I am having to reconsider how I will use this camera. I absolutely _wanted _the image control but miss the easy focus through a zoom. Its been a few years since my earlier documentary work (screened in Planet in Focus in 2008) and I'd say I'm still somewhat in the amateur videographer category but wanting to move up. After looking at the quality of images I found on Vimeo and other places with both the T4i and the T5i (they're pretty much identical), I figured that if I can't do it with this camera, a more expensive one won't make much difference. I have to develop my skills. So, I'm still learning the buttons and getting back to knowing what to do for image control (also been a very long time since having an SLR in my hands)....and figuring out the ins & outs of a DSLR vs my little 'ole SD camcorder. 

Hope this helps! I sure appreciated other people's thoughts on their cameras.
Cheers, Deanna


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Coming from a similar perspective a few years ago (from so-called professional cameras to DSLRs) I will tell you that you're in a treat and some frustration. The treat: excellent image quality and razor thin depth of field (if you like that sort of thing).

My 7D, right out of the box, is barely usable for video - no zebras, live histogram, audio meters, headphone jack, focus peaking plus other features that I've been used to over the years with professional ENG style cameras.

When an alpha of Magic Lantern was released for the 7D, it was a big step in the right direction: now my 7D displays a waveform monitor, audio levels and some passable focus peaking and zebras too.

I purchased a Zacuto EVF and loupe to help me shoot with the 7D, too. Expensive (I got mine used) but worth it.

Audio was also an issue for me; the camera mic sounds terrible under almost any circumstances and I was never really confident using a Beachtek DXA-5DA audio interface. I went out and purchased a Tascam DR-60D (which has a backup safety record feature) and do my dual system sound syncing in Final Cut Pro X.

If I'm really really really sure that I need good preamps or better monitoring or what have you I have my friend's old Sound Devices 442 mixer that I can use between the audio sources and the DR-60D.

I also just purchased a used EOS M (which is a fun little camera anyway) which I intend to use in part as a second angle for interviews and what-have-you.

If there's a version of ML for the T5i it may be worth checking it out. ML on my 7D really made it a great deal easier to be confident in my shooting...DSLR style shooting is really a lot different than shooting with a video camera!

Anyway, my limited 2 cents worth.


----------

